# Looking to lease Welsh Cob mare



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all, I am looking to lease a Welsh Cob mare, either for the end of this breeding season or next spring. I would prefer a section D, but a larger section C would be acceptable. Must have the dynamic movement the cobs are know for an a nice pony head. I would also consider purchasing a mare, but have been unable to find anything I am interested in in my price range. If you have something or know of someone who might, please let me know.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

what do you want the mare to do, age, proven and if a buy, how much?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Did you end up purchasing the stallion you asked about here...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...ering-purchasing-young-welsh-stallion-228753/

What are your plans for the mare? I presume breeding? If you have a stallion in mind, then that makes it a whole lot more involved, than just leasing a mare. The mare will have to compliment the stallion and vice versa.

Lizzie


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

FeatheredFeet - No, I decided to pass on the stallion. I really like him and might consider breeding a mare to him at some point, but really, I don't need another horse i can't really ride and he's just too small for that.

As a lease, I'd be looking to breed her to a Welsh Cob or Welsh A (depending on the mare's size and what compliments her). Anything between 4 and 20 years or so.. so long as the mare is fit for breeding. And of course, has traits that are really worth reproducing.

As a buy (which I'd prefer) it can go one of two ways. I'd like a horse I could ultimately compete with and maybe breed once or twice. A mature mare would need to at least be broke to ride WTC, but wouldn't need to be a proven broodmare. The absolute top of my budget would be $5k, and that would have to be one darn fantastic mare as that is still really more than I'm looking to spend. If the mare is not broke (and for some reason, cannot ride) and only a broodmare I would probably look to sell her after weaning the foal. That type of mare would only need the traits of a lease, but I'd probably cap it at $2500 for a mare that can only breed.

I'm aware these are not typically prices seen on quality welsh cobs in the States, which is why it's actually posted under breeding lease. With the market in it's current state, many breeders aren't breeding right now because they would have trouble selling foals, so I was thinking I might be able to lease one such mare for a season.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I am glad you passed on the stallion. Interesting colour but not close to breeding quality. 

Lizzie


----------

